# Abu 6500Ct Blue Yonder for Sale



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

I have a mint condition abu 6500CT with carbontex drag washers. No scratch on the reel. Reel has line on it but it has never been used.

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww282/Luckycat_2009/IMG_0102_zpsesfkc3ev.jpg

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/...ww282/Luckycat_2009/IMG_0102_zpsesfkc3ev.jpgg

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww282/Luckycat_2009/IMG_0102_zpsesfkc3ev.jpg

Price: $200 

Shipping: I will cover shipping cost for you.

Thanks.


----------

